# Rajput is not a caste but title



## cringe master

today some rajput try to claim my tribe awan as rajputs so i am making this thread
one thing i noted on this forum is insane rajputs claims . i am sick of these proclaimed rajput guys on every other thread claiming everything

*rajput is not caste and it is biggest fraud in history of south asia still people practicing of different castes and keep calling them self rajputs. rajput eventually become exclusive groups in rajasthan but there is no such thing as punjabi rajputs , 90% of rajputs in punjab and sindh a are basically jat and gujjars and other tribes who start calling themselves rajput to raise their social status , that's my point*

Rajput is not caste or race or any tribe. Rajput means Son of king. Rajput is tittle to kings and princes started in 13th century. Any king or Queen can be of any race or ethnicity. But lately people got it using as caste trying to be related to earlier kings to boost their social status. Rajput is title like nawab.
Now come to topic ,
Rajput have stolen entire history of other castes , arain,gakhar,gujjar and last but not least jatts.

They stole gujjar chauhan and call them rajput

they claimed gakhar kayani and made them rajput ,

They stole bhutto arain and claimed the as rajput

and last but not least they stole entire history of jats and their 30 plus gotra and put label of rajput on them.

*some people they claim as rajput below*

Liqat ali khan was nawab and jaat of haryana , non punjabi hindu converted muslim jaat use khan title(just like rajputs) like in salman khan movie sultan ali khan was muslim jaat of hrayna
even a rao rajput friend of mine who migrated from hrayana to faisalabad confirmed me this , he even told me in hrayna we call our self jaat even rana are also called jaat in hrayna and here in punjab we call ourself rajput and use khan as title.

ranjit singh was sandalwalia jatt , sansi raja was place he lived so he was called sansi wal , his ancestor beant singh sandhiwalia and parminder singh sandhiwalia live in amritsar.

Zulifqar ali bhutto was arain while rajput claim as rajput , his cousin is member of injmane arrian sindh

Ahmed khan kharral was jat , Mirza jatt of mirza sahiban was also kharal.

dawn wrote a amazing tribute to kharal and watoo jaat tribes of baar during british invasion

List is very long of people they claim as rajput but i think you guys get my point here

*I am not bringing them down or disrespecting them, i know their achievements in army and politics and respect them from my heart but i have to post it to *

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## gangsta_rap

what in god's name is a rajput and a jatt in the first place? where did these terms originate from?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cringe master

GIANTsasquatch said:


> what in god's name is a rajput and a jatt in the first place? where did these terms originate from?


now it doesn't matter where these terms came from


----------



## Mahmood-ur-Rehman

Rajput do not need to claim your tribe We are the son of soil and you the immigrant and what a paranoia

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Baghial

there is no caste in blood.....


caste system had only grown by
son doing same buisness as father .. 

its the economic status of individuals 

nothing else..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Muslimrenaissance said:


> today some rajput try to claim my tribe awan as rajputs so i am making this thread
> one thing i noted on this forum is insane rajputs claims . i am sick of these proclaimed rajput guys on every other thread claiming everything
> 
> *rajput is not caste and it is biggest fraud in history of south asia still people practicing of different castes and keep calling them self rajputs*
> 
> Rajput is not caste or race or any tribe. Rajput means Son of king. Rajput is tittle to kings and princes started in 13th century. Any king or Queen can be of any race or ethnicity. But lately people got it using as caste trying to be related to earlier kings to boost their social status. Rajput is title like nawab.
> Now come to topic ,
> Rajput have stolen entire history of other castes , arain,gakhar,gujjar and last but not least jatts.
> 
> They stole gujjar chauhan and call them rajput
> 
> they claimed gakhar kayani and made them rajput ,
> 
> They stole bhutto arain and claimed the as rajput
> 
> and last but not least they stole entire history of jats and their 30 plus gotra and put label of rajput on them.
> 
> *some people they claim as rajput below*
> 
> Liqat ali khan was nawab and jaat of haryana , non punjabi hindu converted muslim jaat use khan title(just like rajputs) like in salman khan movie sultan ali khan was muslim jaat of hrayna
> even a rao rajput friend of mine who migrated from hrayana to faisalabad confirmed me this , he even told me in hrayna we call our self jaat even rana are also called jaat in hrayna and here in punjab we call ourself rajput and use khan as title.
> 
> ranjit singh was sandalwalia jatt , sansi raja was place he lived so he was called sansi wal , his ancestor beant singh sandhiwalia and parminder singh sandhiwalia live in amritsar.
> 
> Zulifqar ali bhutto was arain while rajput claim as rajput , his cousin is member of injmane arrian sindh
> 
> Ahmed khan kharral was jat , Mirza jatt of mirza sahiban was also kharal.
> 
> dawn wrote a amazing tribute to kharal and watoo jaat tribes of baar during british invasion
> 
> List is very long of people they claim as rajput but i think you guys get my point here
> 
> *I am not bringing them down or disrespecting them, i know their achievements in army and politics and respect them from my heart but i have to post it to *


Never saw any gujjar or sswsn claim to be rajput neither ny rajput claiming them to be mughals!

As for bhutto well read her book.. she claims to be Rajput.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BATMAN

As far as known history goes Punjabis were Indo-Greek race, this is from times before the birth of messenger Isa, later over the centuries they got mixed up with everyone on planet earth... mostly with Turks, Mongols, etc.


----------



## Taimur Khurram

Asalamu Alaikum



Muslimrenaissance said:


> today some rajput try to claim my tribe awan as rajputs



That's because many historians do/did believe you guys are related (the same can be said about Gujjars, Rajputs and Jats).



Muslimrenaissance said:


> Rajput is tittle to kings and princes started in 13th century. Any king or Queen can be of any race or ethnicity. But lately people got it using as caste trying to be related to earlier kings to boost their social status. Rajput is title like nawab.



That's because it did eventually become an exclusive group of people.



Muslimrenaissance said:


> They stole gujjar chauhan and call them rajput



The Chauhans were not Gujjars, please don't insult us by calling those vermin as one of our own (although I do agree that some Rajput nationalists like to appropriate the history of others as their own).



Mahmood-ur-Rehman said:


> Rajput do not need to claim your tribe We are the son of soil and you the immigrant and what a paranoia



Asalamu Alaikum

There is no such thing as a 'son of the soil', pretty much everyone from Afghanistan, Pakistan and north-west Hindustan has mixed ancestry.



BATMAN said:


> As far as known history goes Punjabis were Indo-Greek race, this is from times before the birth of messenger Isa, later over the centuries they got mixed up with everyone on planet earth... mostly with Turks, Mongols, etc.



Asalamu Alaikum

That's mostly true, however, there was no concept of someone being Punjabi prior to the later half of the previous millennium. Punjabis would also be much better described as Indo-Aryans who absorbed other groups into their fold, rather than Indo-Greeks who absorbed other groups into their fold.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## !eon

Calling Punjabis and Sindhis ethnic groups is a big big wrong. They are today a mix up of too many races
Pushtuns largely an ethnic group and Balochs definitely.


----------



## cringe master

rajput become exclusive groups in rajasthan but there is no such thing as punjabi rajputs , 90% of rajputs in punjab and sindh a are basically jat and gujjars and other tribes who start calling themselves rajput to raise their social status , that's my point
Gujjar and jat both do claim rajput stole their entire history an today still 60% chauhan are gujjars like Fiaz ul Hassan chohan is Gujjar , he said it in mazaq raat himself




for gujjars it more of 3 or 4 major gotra which rajput stole but sweet poor jats , their entire gotra are stolen, there is not a single rajput gotra which is also not found in jatts and as for pakistani jats , they are sweet hard working community and not caste conscious like other punjabi and indian sikh jats and don't care about such things but still it's interesting when bhatti,janjua and many more punjabi clan of one region call themself rajput and same people in other punjab region call themself as jatts (this is case for many jat/rajput gotra),


----------



## RescueRanger

LOL, please join the 21st century...

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Pakistani E

Muslimrenaissance said:


> today some rajput try to claim my tribe awan as rajputs so i am making this thread
> one thing i noted on this forum is insane rajputs claims . i am sick of these proclaimed rajput guys on every other thread claiming everything
> 
> *rajput is not caste and it is biggest fraud in history of south asia still people practicing of different castes and keep calling them self rajputs. rajput eventually become exclusive groups in rajasthan but there is no such thing as punjabi rajputs , 90% of rajputs in punjab and sindh a are basically jat and gujjars and other tribes who start calling themselves rajput to raise their social status , that's my point*
> 
> Rajput is not caste or race or any tribe. Rajput means Son of king. Rajput is tittle to kings and princes started in 13th century. Any king or Queen can be of any race or ethnicity. But lately people got it using as caste trying to be related to earlier kings to boost their social status. Rajput is title like nawab.
> Now come to topic ,
> Rajput have stolen entire history of other castes , arain,gakhar,gujjar and last but not least jatts.
> 
> They stole gujjar chauhan and call them rajput
> 
> they claimed gakhar kayani and made them rajput ,
> 
> They stole bhutto arain and claimed the as rajput
> 
> and last but not least they stole entire history of jats and their 30 plus gotra and put label of rajput on them.
> 
> *some people they claim as rajput below*
> 
> Liqat ali khan was nawab and jaat of haryana , non punjabi hindu converted muslim jaat use khan title(just like rajputs) like in salman khan movie sultan ali khan was muslim jaat of hrayna
> even a rao rajput friend of mine who migrated from hrayana to faisalabad confirmed me this , he even told me in hrayna we call our self jaat even rana are also called jaat in hrayna and here in punjab we call ourself rajput and use khan as title.
> 
> ranjit singh was sandalwalia jatt , sansi raja was place he lived so he was called sansi wal , his ancestor beant singh sandhiwalia and parminder singh sandhiwalia live in amritsar.
> 
> Zulifqar ali bhutto was arain while rajput claim as rajput , his cousin is member of injmane arrian sindh
> 
> Ahmed khan kharral was jat , Mirza jatt of mirza sahiban was also kharal.
> 
> dawn wrote a amazing tribute to kharal and watoo jaat tribes of baar during british invasion
> 
> List is very long of people they claim as rajput but i think you guys get my point here
> 
> *I am not bringing them down or disrespecting them, i know their achievements in army and politics and respect them from my heart but i have to post it to *




It doesn't matter now, Brother. We are all Pakistanis. All the people living in this Indus region of Pakistan are related to each other. All genetic studies have proven this to be the case. Whatever ethnic or tribal/clan names we have are part of our shared heritage. "Pakistaniyat" should be the superseding identity.



!eon said:


> Calling Punjabis and Sindhis ethnic groups is a big big wrong. They are today a mix up of too many races
> Pushtuns largely an ethnic group and Balochs definitely.



Even the Pashtuns and the Baloch have different/mixed origins. We should put the identity of Pakistan above all others.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## !eon

Sher Shah Awan said:


> Even the Pashtuns and the Baloch have different/mixed origins


Yes, but not so diverse as Punjabis and Sindhis. 



Sher Shah Awan said:


> We should put the identity of Pakistan above all others.


I will stick to what my Prophet (p.b.u.h) told me. 
Islam teaches love for the country. A country doesn't make you a nation. Nation in country boundary or nation due to a common language is Europian concepts.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cringe master

i agree casteism is dangerous and bad for nationalism and federation of pakistan , every pakistani identity should be pakistani

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Talwar e Pakistan

GIANTsasquatch said:


> what in god's name is a rajput and a jatt in the first place? where did these terms originate from?


They are tribes, Pakistani social system is divided into Baradaris/Tribes; especially in Punjab and Sindh.



Muslimrenaissance said:


> i agree casteism is dangerous and bad for nationalism and federation of pakistan , every pakistani identity should be pakistani


It's not casteism; you need to understand the actual definition of a caste. I don't get why some Pakistanis call it "caste" when our ancestors never practiced this system.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cringe master

i think every "divide element" which cause pakistani to divide should be avoid and and i am not talking about just "caste" based on profession but many other "divide element" like religious firqa is also kind of caste for me . We should avoid it at all cost


----------



## gangsta_rap

Talwar e Pakistan said:


> They are tribes, Pakistani social system is divided into Baradaris/Tribes; especially in Punjab and Sindh.



barh me jai yeh bradari backwass

in cheezo pe ab tak hum kyoon itna ehsas rakhtay hay?

its messed up

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pakistani E

!eon said:


> Yes, but not so diverse as Punjabis and Sindhis.
> 
> 
> I will stick to what my Prophet (p.b.u.h) told me.
> Islam teaches love for the country. A country doesn't make you a nation. Nation in country boundary or nation due to a common language is Europian concepts.



Probably like 30-40% of KPK are just "Pashtunised" tribes of indigenous origins. But regardless, this is a redundant debate. People will pick and choose their own identity depending on what they feel best suites their needs.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cringe master

Sher Shah Awan said:


> Probably like 30-40% of KPK are just "Pashtunised" tribes of indigenous origins. But regardless, this is a redundant debate. People will pick and choose their own identity depending on what they feel best suites their needs.


agree with this brother, many famous hindko awans are considered pashtuns by pakistanis


----------



## Ibrahim Pandit

Sher Shah Awan said:


> Probably like 30-40% of KPK are just "Pashtunised" tribes of indigenous origins. But regardless, this is a redundant debate. People will pick and choose their own identity depending on what they feel best suites their needs.


Aslam o Alaikum brother.

Indeed people change their identity all the time. Due to history of gandhara in that region we have a reason to believe majority of tribes there are of native origin who have adopted Afghan language and culture.


----------



## cringe master

Ibrahim Pandit said:


> Aslam o Alaikum brother.
> 
> Indeed people change their identity all the time. Due to history of gandhara in that region we have a reason to believe majority of tribes there are of native origin who have adopted Afghan language and culture.


pajeet you have nothing to do with it

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## django

Muslimrenaissance said:


> pajeet you have nothing to do with it


Well said bhai.


----------



## Kabira

There is that one family in Kharian known as shiver. They are machis I think. Their son joined army. The son now have rajpoot surname on facebook lol

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fitpOsitive

Muslimrenaissance said:


> today some rajput try to claim my tribe awan as rajputs so i am making this thread
> one thing i noted on this forum is insane rajputs claims . i am sick of these proclaimed rajput guys on every other thread claiming everything
> 
> *rajput is not caste and it is biggest fraud in history of south asia still people practicing of different castes and keep calling them self rajputs. rajput eventually become exclusive groups in rajasthan but there is no such thing as punjabi rajputs , 90% of rajputs in punjab and sindh a are basically jat and gujjars and other tribes who start calling themselves rajput to raise their social status , that's my point*
> 
> Rajput is not caste or race or any tribe. Rajput means Son of king. Rajput is tittle to kings and princes started in 13th century. Any king or Queen can be of any race or ethnicity. But lately people got it using as caste trying to be related to earlier kings to boost their social status. Rajput is title like nawab.
> Now come to topic ,
> Rajput have stolen entire history of other castes , arain,gakhar,gujjar and last but not least jatts.
> 
> They stole gujjar chauhan and call them rajput
> 
> they claimed gakhar kayani and made them rajput ,
> 
> They stole bhutto arain and claimed the as rajput
> 
> and last but not least they stole entire history of jats and their 30 plus gotra and put label of rajput on them.
> 
> *some people they claim as rajput below*
> 
> Liqat ali khan was nawab and jaat of haryana , non punjabi hindu converted muslim jaat use khan title(just like rajputs) like in salman khan movie sultan ali khan was muslim jaat of hrayna
> even a rao rajput friend of mine who migrated from hrayana to faisalabad confirmed me this , he even told me in hrayna we call our self jaat even rana are also called jaat in hrayna and here in punjab we call ourself rajput and use khan as title.
> 
> ranjit singh was sandalwalia jatt , sansi raja was place he lived so he was called sansi wal , his ancestor beant singh sandhiwalia and parminder singh sandhiwalia live in amritsar.
> 
> Zulifqar ali bhutto was arain while rajput claim as rajput , his cousin is member of injmane arrian sindh
> 
> Ahmed khan kharral was jat , Mirza jatt of mirza sahiban was also kharal.
> 
> dawn wrote a amazing tribute to kharal and watoo jaat tribes of baar during british invasion
> 
> List is very long of people they claim as rajput but i think you guys get my point here
> 
> *I am not bringing them down or disrespecting them, i know their achievements in army and politics and respect them from my heart but i have to post it to *


People from Haryana, Jaats and Rajputs are different people(they both speak almost the same language that is called Haryanvi or Rangri). Secondly, Rajput is a caste, but names like Khan, Rana, Raja, Kanwer, Kharal, Janjua, Bhatti, Chohan are all titles. You are mixing things.


----------



## cringe master

Kabira said:


> There is that one family in Kharian known as shiver. They are machis I think. Their son joined army. The son now have rajpoot surname on facebook lol


i don't respect people who change their identity to fit in whether he jatt gujjar,awan or any body

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kedardel

Yet to see a Gurjar claim to be a Rajput. The term Rajput in near history is found only after 990-1000 AD (Though some people claims the term Rajput to be in existence by other similar name). Gurjars were a mighty kingdom before 990-1000 AD (Gurjara-Pratihara Kingdom/Gurjara Kingdom). Its unfortunate that some people loosely comment on this kingdom as Rajput Kingdom. 
The similarities in Gurjars, Jat and Rajput Gotras is quite interesting. Bhatis can be found in Gurjars and Rajputs, Rathi can be found in Gurjars and Rajputs.

Yes clubbing history of others as a history of Rajputs must be changed and true history be brought up. 



Muslimrenaissance said:


> rajput become exclusive groups in rajasthan but there is no such thing as punjabi rajputs , 90% of rajputs in punjab and sindh a are basically jat and gujjars and other tribes who start calling themselves rajput to raise their social status , that's my point
> Gujjar and jat both do claim rajput stole their entire history an today still 60% chauhan are gujjars like Fiaz ul Hassan chohan is Gujjar , he said it in mazaq raat himself
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for gujjars it more of 3 or 4 major gotra which rajput stole but sweet poor jats , their entire gotra are stolen, there is not a single rajput gotra which is also not found in jatts and as for pakistani jats , they are sweet hard working community and not caste conscious like other punjabi and indian sikh jats and don't care about such things but still it's interesting when bhatti,janjua and many more punjabi clan of one region call themself rajput and same people in other punjab region call themself as jatts (this is case for many jat/rajput gotra),


----------



## cringe master

Kedardel said:


> Yet to see a Gurjar claim to be a Rajput. The term Rajput in near history is found only after 990-1000 AD (Though some people claims the term Rajput to be in existence by other similar name). Gurjars were a mighty kingdom before 990-1000 AD (Gurjara-Pratihara Kingdom/Gurjara Kingdom). Its unfortunate that some people loosely comment on this kingdom as Rajput Kingdom.
> The similarities in Gurjars, Jat and Rajput Gotras is quite interesting. Bhatis can be found in Gurjars and Rajputs, Rathi can be found in Gurjars and Rajputs.
> 
> Yes clubbing history of others as a history of Rajputs must be changed and true history be brought up.


gujjar and jats don't claim they are rajput , they claim rajput are jat and gujjar

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Azadkashmir

jatt love eating and are kind of dangarr, other ppl can use them. raja sorry but buht conjuse and tell bull sh it stories. punjabi these people are show off and alway tink beter than others. 
gujjar are stupid and fighting all the time. butts are bemaan. mistry worse lot money greedy and will sell out thier own kin.


----------



## lastofthepatriots

Azadkashmir said:


> jatt love eating and are kind of dangarr, other ppl can use them. raja sorry but buht conjuse and tell bull sh it stories. punjabi these people are show off and alway tink beter than others.
> gujjar are stupid and fighting all the time. butts are bemaan. mistry worse lot money greedy and will sell out thier own kin.



Arains get the most hate. But as they say in Punjabi, Arain di yaari, te sher di sawari kismat walay nu lab di'a.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

lastofthepatriots said:


> Arains get the most hate. But as they say in Punjabi, Arain di yaari, te sher di sawari kismat walay nu lab di'a.


I dont know where they say it lol.

I had an arrian frnd in univ.

He claimed there are only 2 kind of people:

Arrian and arianzadgan..

P.S: Sindhis claim the bhuttos are arrian.
While the bhutto claim to be rajput...

They head a sindhi dominated PPP... claim to he sindhi AF.. but arent even sindhis.

Zardaris are just a nomadic Baloch tribe... here in sindh they still living like Baloch yet talk bout “jiye & fuking khappay” chutiyapa.

This caste thing is getting stupid..

I mean who fukin cares in reality? Apart from marriages in some communities.. what upper hand have you guys got over eachother? Lol


It aint fukin india .. where u can ride a horse and the taeli cant... where you got different utensils for different “castes”... no untouchables exist (unless you are a sweeper).


----------



## lastofthepatriots

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> I dont know where they say it lol.
> 
> I had an arrian frnd in univ.
> 
> He claimed there are only 2 kind of people:
> 
> Arrian and arianzadgan..
> 
> P.S: Sindhis claim the bhuttos are arrian.



We make lots of jokes. But in general, Arains get hated on the most. 







Here is a video between gujjars and sheikhs, but Arains still get hated on. LMAO

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

lastofthepatriots said:


> We make lots of jokes. But in general, Arains get hated on the most.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a video between gujjars and sheikhs, but Arains still get hated on. LMAO


My best friend is ironically a shiekh from Khanewal..

And you cant imagine the shyt he got when we were younger.

Positive racism?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Azadkashmir

From experience, what pises me off is when your friend says oh those ppl are shah or peer. For example oh they are from prophet blood line, they can do this it is not jaddo oh well they are allowed. i be like fcuk you this is king ship worshipping. If they are special then i am ten time special bloodline bred from adam super seed when he was in his prime over the generations yes eve ovaries were super charged in her prime too.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## lastofthepatriots

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> My best friend is ironically a shiekh from Khanewal..
> 
> And you cant imagine the shyt he got when we were younger.
> 
> Positive racism?



It's all in fun. I don't take it too seriously, unless maybe it is regarding marriages. It's mostly everyone saying they are the best.



Azadkashmir said:


> From experience, what pises me off is when your friend says oh those ppl are shah or peer. For example oh they are from prophet blood line, they can do this it is not jaddo oh well they are allowed. i be like fcuk you this is king ship worshipping. If they are special then i am ten time special bloodline bred from adam super seed when he was in his prime over the generations yes eve ovaries were super charged in her prime too.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## 313ghazi

I wish we would let this kind of discrimination go. It still holds back our society.


----------



## cringe master

Azadkashmir said:


> jatt love eating and are kind of dangarr, other ppl can use them. raja sorry but buht conjuse and tell bull sh it stories. punjabi these people are show off and alway tink beter than others.
> gujjar are stupid and fighting all the time. butts are bemaan. mistry worse lot money greedy and will sell out thier own kin.


no need to be racist


Azadkashmir said:


> From experience, what pises me off is when your friend says oh those ppl are shah or peer. For example oh they are from prophet blood line, they can do this it is not jaddo oh well they are allowed. i be like fcuk you this is king ship worshipping. If they are special then i am ten time special bloodline bred from adam super seed when he was in his prime over the generations yes eve ovaries were super charged in her prime too.





lastofthepatriots said:


> We make lots of jokes. But in general, Arains get hated on the most.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a video between gujjars and sheikhs, but Arains still get hated on. LMAO


arain are great people but in pakistan every one have negative stereotypes. jatts,gujjar,sheikh,rajput,arain and others. casteism should be banned, in army i hear they have banned to use last surname

we should follow bulleh shah example

bulleh shah peer anayt shah qadri was arain and we have read how his high caste "sayed" family react to be having a peer from "low caste" arain family and how bulleh shah recited famous monologue

Bulleh nu samjhawan aiyaan bhena te bharjhaiyaan
Manlay Bulleya sada kehna chad de palla raiyaan
_Bulleh Shah's sisters and sisters-in-laws came to convince him. Bulleya, please do as we tell you and leave the Arain's (his guru’s) company._
Aal nabi ullad Nabi nu tu kyun leekaan laaiyaan
Jera sanu syed sadday dozakh milan sazaiyaan
(Bulleh Shah replies):
_Why do you separate the Prophet's and Ali's decendants from the common people (why do you wedge a divide between the two)?
The one who calls me ‘Syed’ will go to hell, but the one who calls me ‘Arain’ will enjoy the comforts of heaven_
Bandeya Ho Bandeya
Bandeya Ho
Bandeya Ho Bandeya
Bandeya Ho
_Imploring mandkind... (Banda means man, while Bandeya refers to Mankind)_
Raeen saain sabhan thaain rab diyaan be parwaiyaan
Sohniyaan pare hataiyaan te khoojiyaan lay gall laiyaan
_Arain and masters are born at every place, God does not discriminate against anyone.
Beautiful people don't care for such differences, only the ugly ones do_
Je tu loorain baag baharaan chaakar hoo ja raiyaan
Bulleh Shah di zaat ki puchni shakar ho razaiyaan
_If you seek to the gardens of heaven, become a servant to the ‘Arains’. Why ask about the caste of Bulleh Shah? Instead be grateful in the God's will._
Bandya Ho Bandya
Bandya Ho...
Bandya Ho Bandya
Bandya Ho...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Awan68

Mahmood-ur-Rehman said:


> Rajput do not need to claim your tribe We are the son of soil and you the immigrant and what a paranoia


Immigrants or conquerors?, learn ur history mate n with it learn to control ur tounge.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ZAC1

Muslimrenaissance said:


> today some rajput try to claim my tribe awan as rajputs so i am making this thread
> one thing i noted on this forum is insane rajputs claims . i am sick of these proclaimed rajput guys on every other thread claiming everything
> 
> *rajput is not caste and it is biggest fraud in history of south asia still people practicing of different castes and keep calling them self rajputs. rajput eventually become exclusive groups in rajasthan but there is no such thing as punjabi rajputs , 90% of rajputs in punjab and sindh a are basically jat and gujjars and other tribes who start calling themselves rajput to raise their social status , that's my point*
> 
> Rajput is not caste or race or any tribe. Rajput means Son of king. Rajput is tittle to kings and princes started in 13th century. Any king or Queen can be of any race or ethnicity. But lately people got it using as caste trying to be related to earlier kings to boost their social status. Rajput is title like nawab.
> Now come to topic ,
> Rajput have stolen entire history of other castes , arain,gakhar,gujjar and last but not least jatts.
> 
> They stole gujjar chauhan and call them rajput
> 
> they claimed gakhar kayani and made them rajput ,
> 
> They stole bhutto arain and claimed the as rajput
> 
> and last but not least they stole entire history of jats and their 30 plus gotra and put label of rajput on them.
> 
> *some people they claim as rajput below*
> 
> Liqat ali khan was nawab and jaat of haryana , non punjabi hindu converted muslim jaat use khan title(just like rajputs) like in salman khan movie sultan ali khan was muslim jaat of hrayna
> even a rao rajput friend of mine who migrated from hrayana to faisalabad confirmed me this , he even told me in hrayna we call our self jaat even rana are also called jaat in hrayna and here in punjab we call ourself rajput and use khan as title.
> 
> ranjit singh was sandalwalia jatt , sansi raja was place he lived so he was called sansi wal , his ancestor beant singh sandhiwalia and parminder singh sandhiwalia live in amritsar.
> 
> Zulifqar ali bhutto was arain while rajput claim as rajput , his cousin is member of injmane arrian sindh
> 
> Ahmed khan kharral was jat , Mirza jatt of mirza sahiban was also kharal.
> 
> dawn wrote a amazing tribute to kharal and watoo jaat tribes of baar during british invasion
> 
> List is very long of people they claim as rajput but i think you guys get my point here
> 
> *I am not bringing them down or disrespecting them, i know their achievements in army and politics and respect them from my heart but i have to post it to *


only the lowest of mindsets discuss castes yet they call themseleves muslim.....


----------



## ZAC1

Talwar e Pakistan said:


> They are tribes, Pakistani social system is divided into Baradaris/Tribes; especially in Punjab and Sindh.
> 
> 
> It's not casteism; you need to understand the actual definition of a caste. I don't get why some Pakistanis call it "caste" when our ancestors never practiced this system.


jatt and other castes are the occupations people had....these are not tribes
dnt make people fool...
only request to brothers please read the definition of tribe.then u will knw...in islam there is no caste system....


----------



## Mahmood-ur-Rehman

Awan68 said:


> Immigrants or conquerors?, learn ur history mate n with it learn to control ur tounge.


Awan never conquered India and keep your tongue in your mouth


----------



## Awan68

Mahmood-ur-Rehman said:


> Awan never conquered India and keep your tongue in your mouth


As i said read ur history u illetrate idiot.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Awan68 said:


> As i said read ur history u illetrate idiot.




Bhai apart from nawab of kalabagh never heard of sny awan kingdom.

However awans ckaim to be arabs and descendants if kutb shah?


----------



## Awan68

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Bhai apart from nawab of kalabagh never heard of sny awan kingdom.
> 
> However awans claim to be arabs and descendants if kutb shah?


Yep descendants of Ali(ra), kutb shah with his tribe was an important figure in the horde of ghaznavi that attacked india, the tribe came with his army to india n settled here. They were awarded the title awan by ghaznavi for thier outstanding bravery. Basically the tribe is abdals, awan was a title given by ghaznavi. Anyways i was just trying to shut this idiot up who was calling us immigrants, apart from that i dont set much store by these things, a man will be judged by his deeds not his tribe.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mahmood-ur-Rehman

Awan68 said:


> As i said read ur history u illetrate idiot.


and you are illiterate bastered


----------



## lastofthepatriots

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Bhai apart from nawab of kalabagh never heard of sny awan kingdom.
> 
> However awans ckaim to be arabs and descendants if kutb shah?



Are you serious man? Nawabs of Bahawalpur are famous. They used to give loans to KSA before the Arabs found their oil wealth. In fact, after state of Pakistan was created Bahawalpur state contributed the most to Pakistan. Even Baloch regiment was started from Bahawalpur. Our state always had money bro. 

Edit: I didn't realize you were talking about rulers that are Awan. My bad.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## newb3e

why is castle still a thing?


----------



## lastofthepatriots

newb3e said:


> why is castle still a thing?



It's not caste, but biradiris. And most people don't even take them seriously. We usually just discuss this topic for shughal, nobody actually cares in Pakistan bro.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Sugarcane

O you mankind, surely We created you of a male and a female, and *We have made you races and tribes that you may get mutually acquainted. Surely the most honorable among you in the Providence of Allah are the most pious*; surely Allah is Ever-Knowing, Ever-Cognizant Quran 49:13

For those Muslims who think that Muslims should forget about their race & tribes. Why one should when God Himself says that He divided you into races and tribes, however the honor & respect of person is linked to his/her deeds not race or tribe.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

lastofthepatriots said:


> Are you serious man? Nawabs of Bahawalpur are famous. They used to give loans to KSA before the Arabs found their oil wealth. In fact, after state of Pakistan was created Bahawalpur state contributed the most to Pakistan. Even Baloch regiment was started from Bahawalpur. Our state always had money bro.
> 
> Edit: I didn't realize you were talking about rulers that are Awan. My bad.


We are talking about Awans here bro not Abbassi dynasty.

Bro, Bahawalpur state forces didnt form Baloch Regiment... the units even today are called “Abbasia”.
Baloch regiment was established by the british.. maybe few of the Bahawalpur State Forces were merged into Baloch Regiment.


----------



## KAMDEV

Muslimrenaissance said:


> today some rajput try to claim my tribe awan as rajputs so i am making this thread
> one thing i noted on this forum is insane rajputs claims . i am sick of these proclaimed rajput guys on every other thread claiming everything
> 
> *rajput is not caste and it is biggest fraud in history of south asia still people practicing of different castes and keep calling them self rajputs. rajput eventually become exclusive groups in rajasthan but there is no such thing as punjabi rajputs , 90% of rajputs in punjab and sindh a are basically jat and gujjars and other tribes who start calling themselves rajput to raise their social status , that's my point*
> 
> Rajput is not caste or race or any tribe. Rajput means Son of king. Rajput is tittle to kings and princes started in 13th century. Any king or Queen can be of any race or ethnicity. But lately people got it using as caste trying to be related to earlier kings to boost their social status. Rajput is title like nawab.
> Now come to topic ,
> Rajput have stolen entire history of other castes , arain,gakhar,gujjar and last but not least jatts.
> 
> They stole gujjar chauhan and call them rajput
> 
> they claimed gakhar kayani and made them rajput ,
> 
> They stole bhutto arain and claimed the as rajput
> 
> and last but not least they stole entire history of jats and their 30 plus gotra and put label of rajput on them.
> 
> *some people they claim as rajput below*
> 
> Liqat ali khan was nawab and jaat of haryana , non punjabi hindu converted muslim jaat use khan title(just like rajputs) like in salman khan movie sultan ali khan was muslim jaat of hrayna
> even a rao rajput friend of mine who migrated from hrayana to faisalabad confirmed me this , he even told me in hrayna we call our self jaat even rana are also called jaat in hrayna and here in punjab we call ourself rajput and use khan as title.
> 
> ranjit singh was sandalwalia jatt , sansi raja was place he lived so he was called sansi wal , his ancestor beant singh sandhiwalia and parminder singh sandhiwalia live in amritsar.
> 
> Zulifqar ali bhutto was arain while rajput claim as rajput , his cousin is member of injmane arrian sindh
> 
> Ahmed khan kharral was jat , Mirza jatt of mirza sahiban was also kharal.
> 
> dawn wrote a amazing tribute to kharal and watoo jaat tribes of baar during british invasion
> 
> List is very long of people they claim as rajput but i think you guys get my point here
> 
> *I am not bringing them down or disrespecting them, i know their achievements in army and politics and respect them from my heart but i have to post it to *


Rajputs are a caste, they have not stolen any jatt gujar history.
Some gotra of rajput are found in gujar and jatts , this is because rajputs were royal caste, many times they married jatt and gujar women, the offspring of +hese jatt gujsr carried gotra of their rajput fathers .
In old times jatt and gujars were considered lower caste than rajputs. That is why offspring from jatt gujar women by rajputs were not recognised as rajputs. They stayed in their jatt gujar fold but adopted gotra of their father.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WAli84

My 2-cents......

My own sub-clan (Budhal) of the Awan tribe, used to use Raja as a title instead of Malik, it has fallen out of favour by the current generation. 

When and why this change occurred, no one really knows, however my opinion is that as Budhals were a smaller clan, *overtime*, they integrated/absorbed customs and traditions from the other larger tribes residing in the area, primarily the Rajput tribes.

It is also interesting to note that the title was also adopted by Gakhar Kiyanis as well, considering that their Tribal head used Sultan as a title and Malik was used by his successive sons .

*Punjab Village Surveys (1950) * By Board of Economic Inquiry, Punjab
_“There are 16 occupancy tenants in the village, 8 of whom are *Awan* *Badal* by caste, and they have the same social status in the village as Rajputs. Under the customary law of the land, they are grouped as members of the Rajput tribe.”

_


----------



## Vortex

Muslimrenaissance said:


> today some rajput try to claim my tribe awan as rajputs so i am making this thread
> one thing i noted on this forum is insane rajputs claims . i am sick of these proclaimed rajput guys on every other thread claiming everything
> 
> *rajput is not caste and it is biggest fraud in history of south asia still people practicing of different castes and keep calling them self rajputs. rajput eventually become exclusive groups in rajasthan but there is no such thing as punjabi rajputs , 90% of rajputs in punjab and sindh a are basically jat and gujjars and other tribes who start calling themselves rajput to raise their social status , that's my point*
> 
> Rajput is not caste or race or any tribe. Rajput means Son of king. Rajput is tittle to kings and princes started in 13th century. Any king or Queen can be of any race or ethnicity. But lately people got it using as caste trying to be related to earlier kings to boost their social status. Rajput is title like nawab.
> Now come to topic ,
> Rajput have stolen entire history of other castes , arain,gakhar,gujjar and last but not least jatts.
> 
> They stole gujjar chauhan and call them rajput
> 
> they claimed gakhar kayani and made them rajput ,
> 
> They stole bhutto arain and claimed the as rajput
> 
> and last but not least they stole entire history of jats and their 30 plus gotra and put label of rajput on them.
> 
> *some people they claim as rajput below*
> 
> Liqat ali khan was nawab and jaat of haryana , non punjabi hindu converted muslim jaat use khan title(just like rajputs) like in salman khan movie sultan ali khan was muslim jaat of hrayna
> even a rao rajput friend of mine who migrated from hrayana to faisalabad confirmed me this , he even told me in hrayna we call our self jaat even rana are also called jaat in hrayna and here in punjab we call ourself rajput and use khan as title.
> 
> ranjit singh was sandalwalia jatt , sansi raja was place he lived so he was called sansi wal , his ancestor beant singh sandhiwalia and parminder singh sandhiwalia live in amritsar.
> 
> Zulifqar ali bhutto was arain while rajput claim as rajput , his cousin is member of injmane arrian sindh
> 
> Ahmed khan kharral was jat , Mirza jatt of mirza sahiban was also kharal.
> 
> dawn wrote a amazing tribute to kharal and watoo jaat tribes of baar during british invasion
> 
> List is very long of people they claim as rajput but i think you guys get my point here
> 
> *I am not bringing them down or disrespecting them, i know their achievements in army and politics and respect them from my heart but i have to post it to *





I don't know if i should laugh or cry about it. Rajput, arayn, sardar, syed, shah, pir, bandar dha puthar,.... we are in the 21th century.


----------



## ZAC1

LoveIcon said:


> O you mankind, surely We created you of a male and a female, and *We have made you races and tribes that you may get mutually acquainted. Surely the most honorable among you in the Providence of Allah are the most pious*; surely Allah is Ever-Knowing, Ever-Cognizant Quran 49:13
> 
> For those Muslims who think that Muslims should forget about their race & tribes. Why one should when God Himself says that He divided you into races and tribes, however the honor & respect of person is linked to his/her deeds not race or tribe.


first u should look whats beliefs people have in subcontinent....read the definitions of caste,tribe and race...in india,pakista, bangladesh...caste system is followed...which is a disguesting thing...
tribe system is good...
All are sons and daughters of ADAM(A.S).so everybody is equal.


----------



## Sugarcane

ZAC1 said:


> first u should look whats beliefs people have in subcontinent....read the definitions of caste,tribe and race...in india,pakista, bangladesh...caste system is followed...which is a disguesting thing...
> tribe system is good...
> All are sons and daughters of ADAM(A.S).so everybody is equal.



Tribal and Race based sense of superiority existed even in Arabs at time of revelation of the verse. The verse set principle for nobility & honor. And principle is not that hide or forget your identity, but stop considering yourself superior because of it. Tribal identity, Linguistic Identity, Nationality, Religious Identity all are curse if you get sense of superiority because of it.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PakSarzameen5823

I am struggling to understand why the urbanised parts of Pakistan still have tribes. It makes sense for people living in villages and what-not where they actually identify with them and different tribes have legitimate differences, but in major cities like Islamabad, Lahore or Karachi there is pretty much no difference between an Arain or a Syed either genetically or culturally. People who live in major cities have become so mixed with other groups over time that these tribal identities exist only by name. Other than that, they are meaningless.


----------



## ZAC1

LoveIcon said:


> Tribal and Race based sense of superiority existed even in Arabs at time of revelation of the verse. The verse set principle for nobility & honor. And principle is not that hide or forget your identity, but stop considering yourself superior because of it. Tribal identity, Linguistic Identity, Nationality, Religious Identity all are curse if you get sense of superiority because of it.


nobody is superior...people here in subcontinent misquotes this verse...n have sense of superiorty on others...it sucks...they dnt marry ,they dnt have friendship,they dnt trust...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BHarwana

Instead of making this thread please use dictionary. Word Rajput comes from word Raj means Raja (king) and put come from putar means son. So it is obviously a title not a cast.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------

